# No Job/Money/Car/House Unfit = Big NO?



## braveheart2009 (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi,

Ontop of the above is there any point in a guy looking and when she finds out the above 99 out of a 100 she will run a million miles away? 

Thanks.


----------



## tennisstar (Dec 19, 2011)

Braveheart, maybe it is best for you to work on improving your life before looking for a woman. How would you go on a date? Is the woman supposed to pick you up? Guess she has to pay all the time. 

How old are you? Are you in school?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CleanJerkSnatch (Jul 18, 2012)

tennisstar said:


> Braveheart, maybe it is best for you to work on improving your life before looking for a woman. How would you go on a date? Is the woman supposed to pick you up? Guess she has to pay all the time.
> 
> How old are you? Are you in school?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Hey its the 2000's, I would have expected a complete role reversal by now, kidding. Improve yourself, if you cannot find the strength or motivation to do so, than shouldn't your reason be enough, find a woman whom you'd want to become better for and get to work. Work hard, it pays off not only in numbers but experience as well, human capital.


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

The biggest thing for me would be no job. I can deal with the rest. However, I could never date a man without a job.


----------



## costa200 (Jun 27, 2012)

braveheart2009 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Ontop of the above is there any point in a guy looking and when she finds out the above 99 out of a 100 she will run a million miles away?
> 
> Thanks.


Find a job, any job for starters is better than no job. Then the rest, house and car will come from it. Now, about the unfit... Holy crap? How much does it cost to run around the block? To not eat like a porker? To do some classical push ups?

What kind of woman are you gonna get if any?


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

braveheart2009 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Ontop of the above is there any point in a guy looking and when she finds out the above 99 out of a 100 she will run a million miles away?
> 
> Thanks.


Sorry, if you can't be bothered for yourself why should anyone else be bothered with you either? Unless you want to be in a relationship where you'll perpetually feel insecure. If you want a relationship, start with having one with yourself, that you would have with another person. It's good practice! You might find out you like yourself well enough to get a job to treat yourself right.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

All hope is not lost. The title describes my daughter's boyfriend to a "T". Surely there are more women out there with a heart as big as my daughter's.

I really hope you can find the inner strength to pull yourself out of your situation.


----------



## costa200 (Jun 27, 2012)

827Aug said:


> All hope is not lost. The title describes my daughter's boyfriend to a "T". Surely there are more women out there with a heart as big as my daughter's.
> 
> I really hope you can find the inner strength to pull yourself out of your situation.


I knew you would be around this thread sooner or later


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

costa200 said:


> I knew you would be around this thread sooner or later


LOL! But, I have to be perfectly fair here. The title also describes me to a "T". Some of those issues are outside of my control--I would love to rise above it though. I realize it is a serious handicap when dating. People generally don't want to date someone beneath them. These issues severally restrict the available dating pool.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Ano said:


> The biggest thing for me would be no job. I can deal with the rest. However, I could never date a man without a job.












A job is really my #1 requirement.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bkaydezz (Jul 9, 2012)

You have to have work to have those other things!!!!!


----------



## heartbrok3n (Jun 5, 2012)

If you're searching for a job or just started a business with all your money invested in it, and are giving it all you got to make it a success, i say the 1 outta the 100 is worth waiting for.

If you don't have any of the stated essentials due to idling.... it's time for a change


----------

